# Fried Gar



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

This weekend I ate fried gar for the first time....not bad actually. I have grew up killing them because they were nuisances and heard they tasted horrible and were not edible. Just wanted to know if any of ya'll had ever ate them and ya'lls opinion. I'll still take a crappie or catfish over it any day, but it was good to say the least.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

tastes very good actually just a pain in the ass to clean


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

I have heard from a few people they are not bad mostly Cajun's making gar balls. Well I'm one of those if you tell me its bad (like I have heard my whole life) I'll still have to try it to see for myself. I was able to get one several months ago and made gar balls not bad I would eat it again but not my favorite fish. Congrats on not being scared to try something new:thumbup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

My buddy gave me gar cleaning 101. Stuck a gutter in its butt and ripped all the way up to its head. Rolled back its armor like an armadillo and then getting the meat off the bone was like getting back strap off a deer. Buddy said that they usually use a sawzall if they have more than 1 to clean.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Gar roe is toxic

Did You Know That Gar Eggs Make You Sick?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Won 2nd place, fish division, in a wild game cookoff.
Grilled gar in butter sauce.
It was danged good. I called it "Alabama River Sturgeon"


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I made some garballs, will make them again, good eats. Texture of the meat resembles lobster.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I caught my first one last yr. Stripped the meat off the tendons and fried. It was better than popcorn chicken!!


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Ain't nothing wrong with frying up a big ol Gar. All of our rivers and bays have more than enough to go around!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

-WiRtH- said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with frying up a big ol Gar. All of our rivers and bays have more than enough to go around!


I hate gars with a passion, well except Alligator gars, they are neat. All the others long nose, short nose, Florida gar and spotted gar are on my crap list.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I tried one several years ago and it wasn't bad. Like everyone else said just a pain in the ass to clean.


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

aren't alligator gar a protected species?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CAJUN said:


> aren't alligator gar a protected species?


yes...


----------

